# Resistencia quemada de TV,puedo saber sus caracteristicas?



## ProLiC (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola a tod@s, tengo un televisor al que se le ha quemado una resistencia (salio ardiendo), para arreglar el televisor necesitaria poner otra con identicas caracteristicas en su lugar, pero no puedo ver el codigo de colores ya que no se ve. Pongo una foto, me gustaria que me dijeran si tiene solucion o si tengo que tirar el televisor directamente...

Aqui adjunto una foto, muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2008)

Si podes conseguir el circuito, te fijas de que valor era.
Y vas a tener que revisarlo, porque esa resistencia se quemo como consecuencia del fallo de otra cosa.


----------



## ProLiC (Mar 3, 2008)

Tengo el circuito, pero no pone en la placa que valor tenia =(. Teniendo el circuito hay alguna forma de saber que valor tendria? Es de un televisor.


----------



## ciri (Mar 3, 2008)

con mucha suerte.. busca en internet.. con el modelo y la marca..

por ahi a alguien le paso y subió algo..

oo.. con mucha más suerte, que encuentres el circuito...


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2008)

Los valores o bien figuran en el circuito o bien figura Rxx y en otra hoja esta el listado con los valores.


----------



## ProLiC (Mar 3, 2008)

Gracias! Mirare lo de la lista y si no a ver si hay suerte y encuentro algun esquema por internet. Sabeis de alguna pagina donde haya circuitos de televisores? Bueno muchisimas gracias, sois los mejores.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2008)

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/


----------



## farzy (Mar 3, 2008)

es necesario saber marca y modelo del tv porque asi sin esa información es como ir a las adivinanzas y arriesgandote a un buen problema.


----------



## ProLiC (Mar 3, 2008)

La marca y el modelo si que lo se, es una ITT Nokia 3722 os ideal color. Estoy buscando el esquema.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2008)

Yo conozco muchos televisores y esas resistencias se me hacen muy familiares, siempre estande entre 10 y 2 Ohm y desde 7 a 10 Watts no se para que las usa la tv(sic) pero de eso si toy seguro.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Tendrias que decir al menos en que parte del tv esta esa R y la marca  y modelo, esas no llevan codigo de colores sino que tienen impreso el valor en el cuerpo, si sale del flyback, por ejemplo hacia el vertical es una r tipo fusible y tendrias que ver PORQUE se quemo. Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 7, 2008)

En algunas ocasiones (por norma lo hago cuando me pierdo o no hay esquema) es interesante hacerte un esquema de la zona donde se situa. Esto te hace ver la misión del componente y poder comprobar, como ha dicho un compeñero, qué otra cosa puede haber producido el incidente. 
Formas de llegar a un mismo fin hay tantas como soluciones para ello (vaya parrafada, voy a medicarme)

Saludos


----------

